

The Product Design Sprint - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/the-product-design-sprint

======
tenpoundhammer
It's not mind blowing stuff, but it's good. It takes an often unorganized
process popularly characterized by a lack of structure and gives guidelines
that keep stuff practical and centered on requirements. I'll be looking into
this more.

